# Subwoofer's Flashlight reviews



## subwoofer

*Subwoofer's Flashlight reviews now on Tactical Reviews*







FLASHLIGHT REVIEWS INDEX PAGE

06 Feb 2018 - With the second round of the Photobucket Bomb due to go off at the end of 2018, many of the reviews in this index will ultimately lose their images. It is impractical to re-host and update all of these reviews, especially as some will be of little interest and out of date, I will be open to requests for more popular or relevant reviews to be 'fixed'. Please post in the affected review thread to request this. Depending on my current workload, I'll try to accommodate as many of these requests as possible.

09 May 2016 - With the launch of Tactical Reviews, this Post will remain frozen as an archive. A master index will be maintained on the:

Light Reviews Page of Tactical Reviews

- _Remember that the latest update may be on my Gear Reviews Page or Knife Reviews Page_.

For reviews of Knives, Chargers, Batteries, EDC Gear and more, check the:
Tactical Reviews Index Page.

Like me on Facebook and follow me on Twitter @TacticalReview
to get all the latest updates and news. You can also find exclusive insights on Instagram and Pinterest



 

 

 

​
Latest Reviews - FROZEN 09 May 2016 (See Above)
_The latest reviews are listed here, but are also included in the listings below by section and alphabetical order_

17 Feb 2016 - Streamlight Waypoint Rechargeable (built-in battery)
14 Feb 2016 - Olight M3XS-UT Javelot – Super Thrower (3/4xCR123, 2x18650)
06 Feb 2016 - First Light T-Max LE and TTL (2xR/CR123)
29 Jan 2016 - Surefire P2X Fury Intellibeam (2xCR123)
18 Jan 2016 - Thorfire VG10 (1x18650 or 2xCR123)
15 Jan 2016 - Olight M1X Striker (1x18650, 2xCR123)
14 Jan 2016 - NITECORE Group Test EA11, EC11, EA41 2015 and MH20
13 Jan 2016 - Nextorch TA10 – the universal cell recipient (AAA/AA/CR123/14500/16340)
12 Jan 2016 - Nightstick Work-Light Group review (NSP-2422R, MT-130, NSR-2492)
14 Oct 2015 - Nextorch B10 Bike light (4xAA)
12 Oct 2015 - Fenix LD75C 4420lm +RGB (4/2x18650, 8/4xCR123)
11 Oct 2015 - NITECORE TM16 (4x18650)
05 Oct 2015 - Olight S30 Baton (1x18650, 2xCR123)
05 Oct 2015 - Lumintop Hunter T5 Kit plus Red/Green Modules (1x18650, 2xR/CR123)
02 Oct 2015 - Fenix TK15C White/Red/Green (1x18650, 2x CR123)
02 Oct 2015 - MAG-LITE MAG-TAC Rechargeable (Proprietary LiFePO4 18650)
01 Oct 2015 - Streamlight Sidewinder Rescue (2xAA)

For any manufacturers or retailers wishing to arrange a review please use the following:





SHOT SHOW Specials





_'SHOT SHOW Specials' are a series of reviews inspired by, or as a consequence of, my visit to the SHOT SHOW 2015.
These may contain photos taken while travelling, and may be of a slightly different format._​
FOURSEVENS Atom AL Headlamp (CR123, RCR123)
FOURSEVENS Bolt-Action BLR2 (2xCR2, 2xRCR2, 1x14500)
FOURSEVENS Maelstrom Regen MMU-X3R (Proprietary 26650)
FOURSEVENS Preon P2 in 'Toxic Green' (2xAAA)
LUMINTOP ED20-T (1x 18650, 2x CR123/A)
Maglite XL200 (3xAAA)
Nightstick 'Intrinsically Safe' Dual-Beam Flashlight, Headlamp and Penlight (Alkaline)
NITECORE Tiny Monster TM06 (4x18650)
Olight SxxR Series (S10R, S15R, S20R, S30R)
Streamlight SIEGE AA Lantern (3xAA)
Streamlight ProTac HL3 rubber grip (3xCR123)
V54 Custom Modified D25Cvn Ti V3 (1xIMR RCR123 only)


Performance Reviews





_Why a 'Performance Review'?:
I'm not always able to conduct a full review, but have run the technical tests on a particular light. A 'Performance Review' is intended to provide an outlet for this information and a placeholder for further updates and discussion. No Pros and Cons are included as these performance reviews contain only experimentally measured output figures._​
Fenix E99 Ti (1xAAA)
NITECORE Group Test EA11, EC11, EA41 2015 and MH20
NITECORE TUBE USB rechargeable Keychain light
Spotlightgear Shifter 1.0 and 4.0, Turbo and Rescue
THORFIRE SB-6022 Camping Lantern (Rechargeable and Hand-Crank)
THORFIRE PF01 and PF02 (1xAAA and 2xAAA)


Specials




Overview Review: Totally Fenix Hunting Lineup
The ArmyTek 120 day Challenge!!!
Finally some time to do a couple of quick mods! (LED upgrades)


Headlamp Reviews




5.11 Tactical - H6 and H3 Headlamp dual Review (6xAA - 3xAA)
Fenix HL30 Review (2xAA)
Fenix HL30 pre-production Review (2xAA headlamp)
Fenix HL50 Neutral White Headlamp - 'Compact Review' (1xAA or 1xCR123)
Fenix HL55 Headlamp (1x18650 or 2xCR123)
Fenix HP11 (Headlamp - 4xAA)
Fenix HP25 with twin-beam and HL10 dual Review (4xAA – 1xAAA)
FOURSEVENS Atom AL Headlamp (CR123, RCR123)
Pelican 2720 (Headlamp - 3xAAA)
Nightstick 'Intrinsically Safe' Dual-Beam Flashlight, Headlamp and Penlight (Alkaline)
NITECORE HC50 Headlamp Review (1x 18650 2x R/CR123)
Niteye HA30 Review (3xAAA)


Dedicated Gun Lights and Gun Mount Related Reviews




Clulite Interceptor INT-1 gun light Review (rechargeable)
Clulite MG125 gun light Review (1x18650)
Fenix TK15 S2 Review (1x 18650 or 2x CR123)
Fenix TK21 (Tactical light - 18650/2xCR123)
Fenix TK32 - 'Compact Review' (1x18650, 2xCR123 or 2xRCR123)
FOURSEVENS Maelstrom X7 (Tactical light - 18650/2xCR123/2xRCR123)
LUMINTOP ED20-T (1x 18650, 2x CR123/A)
Nextorch TA40 and accessories (18650, 2x CR123)
Streamlight TLR-1HP gun light Review (2xCR123)
Streamlight TLR-2 HL G Gun light with Laser sight (2x CR123)


Bicycle light Reviews




Fenix BC30 (2x18650 or 4xCR123) plus ALB-10 mount
Fenix BT10 / BT20 Bicycle Light Performance review (4xAA, 2x18650/4xCR123)
Lupine Piko TL Mini Review (Rechargeable)
Nextorch B10 Bike light (4xAA)
Xeccon Geinea I combination front and rear bicycle light (4x18650 pack)
Xeccon Geinea II bicycle light (6x18650 pack)
Xeccon S12 (Bicycle light - custom 4x18650 pack)
Xeccon S14 Bicycle Light Review (Bicycle light - custom 4x18650 pack)
Xeccon Spiker 1206 Bicycle Light Review (Bicycle light - custom 4x18650 pack)
Xeccon Spiker 1207 Bicycle Light Review (Bicycle light - custom 6x18650 pack)


Lantern Reviews




KLARUS RS20 Flashlight/Lantern (Proprietary 18650, 1x 18650, 2x CR123)
Streamlight SIEGE AA Lantern (3xAA)
THORFIRE SB-6022 Camping Lantern (Rechargeable and Hand-Crank)


Flashlight Reviews




5.11 Tactical XBT Illuminated Pen (1xAAA)
5.11 Tactical S+R Series A6 and A2 dual Review (6xAA / 2xAA)
5.11 ATAC A1 and A2 Review (1 AA and 2 AA versions)
5.11 ATAC L2 Review (2xCR123/RCR123)
ArmyTek Barracuda XM-L2 U3 Review (2x 18650 or 4x CR123)
ArmyTek Partner A2, A1, C1 - XP-G / XM-L Review (2x AA, 1x AA/14500, 1x CR123/RCR123)
ArmyTek Predator G2 V2.0 and Predator X V2.0 dual Review (1x 18650 Li-ion/LiFePO4 or 2x CR123/RCR123)
ArmyTek Viking v2.5 and Viking Pro v2.5 dual Review (1x 18650 Li-ion/LiFePO4 or 2x CR123/RCR123)
Balder SE-2 Review (1 x 18650)
Coast HP7R Rechargeable (Li-ion pack, 4x AAA)
Dereelight DA3 (1xAAA)
ExtremeBeam M1000 Fusion Review (2x 18650 Li-ion or 4x CR123)
ExtremeBeam Alpha-TAC XT8 with the Metal MOLLE right-angle adaptor - Review (2xCR123)
FOURSEVENS "X" AA² Review (2xAA)
FOURSEVENS Atom AL Headlamp (CR123, RCR123)
FOURSEVENS Bolt-Action BLR2 (2xCR2, 2xRCR2, 1x14500)
FOURSEVENS Maelstrom Regen MMU-X3R (Proprietary 26650)
FOURSEVENS Maelstrom X7 (Tactical light - 18650/2xCR123/2xRCR123)
FOURSEVENS (4Sevens) Preon 0 ( P0 ) (Full Flood - 1xAAA)
FOURSEVENS Preon P2 in 'Toxic Green' (2xAAA)
FandyFire Rook and Queen Review (3x 14500/AA and 3x 16340/CR123)
FandyFire ‘Raging’ Review (4x18650)
Fenix EDC Flashlight Pack (LD01 and E01 both 1xAAA)
Fenix E35 Review (1x 18650 or 2x CR123)
Fenix LD12 (1xAA)
Fenix LD41 prototype Review (4xAA)
Fenix LD50 (1x18650, 2x18650, 2xCR123, 4xCR123)
Fenix LD75C 4420lm +RGB (4/2x18650, 8/4xCR123)
Fenix RC10 pre-production Review (Rechargeable)
Fenix TK15 S2 Review (1x 18650 or 2x CR123)
Fenix TK15C White/Red/Green (1x18650, 2x CR123)
Fenix TK21 (Tactical light - 18650/2xCR123)
Fenix TK22 Review (1x 18650 or 2x CR123)
Fenix TK35 UE – Ultimate Edition MT-G2 - 'Compact Review' (2x 18650, 4x CR123)
Fenix TK75 Review including Extended Runtime Kits (2/4/6/8/10/12x18650 or 4/8xCR123)
Fenix UC45 USB Rechargeable - 'Compact Review' (ARB-L1H custom battery)
First Light T-Max LE and TTL (2xR/CR123)
First-Light TORQ and Mounting System (2xAA)
HDS ‘Epic’ Review – EDC Rotary and EDC Executive with new 2xAA and 18680(18650) tubes
JETBeam DDA10 Review (1xAA)
KLARUS RS20 Flashlight/Lantern (Proprietary 18650, 1x 18650, 2x CR123)
LUMINTOP ED20-T (1x 18650, 2x CR123/A)
Lumintop Hunter T5 Kit plus Red/Green Modules (1x18650, 2xR/CR123)
Lupine Betty TL S Review (7 x XM-L U2!) (Rechargeable)
MAG-LITE MAG-TAC Rechargeable (Proprietary LiFePO4 18650)
Maglite XL200 (3xAAA)
Nextorch TA10 – the universal cell recipient (AAA/AA/CR123/14500/16340)
Nextorch TA40 and accessories (18650, 2x CR123)
Nightstick 'Intrinsically Safe' Dual-Beam Flashlight, Headlamp and Penlight (Alkaline)
Nightstick Work-Light Group review (NSP-2422R, MT-130, NSR-2492)
NITECORE Explorer Series EA41 (4xAA)
NITECORE EA8 Caveman Review (8/4xAA)
NITECORE EC21 (1x 18650, 2x CR123, 2x RCR123)
NITECORE EC4 979lm (2x18650, 4xR/CR123)
NITECORE MH1A Review (1xAA/14500)
NITECORE P12 2015 edition (18650 or 2x RCR123/CR123)
NITECORE P20UV Tactical light with UV (1x18650, 2xCR123 or 2xRCR123)
NITECORE P25 Review (1x18650 or 2xCR123/RCR123)
NITECORE Tiny Monster TM06 (4x18650)
NITECORE TM11 ‘Tiny-Monster’ Review - 2012 (4/3/2/1 x 18650 or 8/6/4/2 x CR123)
NITECORE TM16 (4x18650)
Niteye EYE10 Review (1xCR123)
Niteye EYE30 Desert Edition Review (2or4x18650 / 4or8xCR123)
Niteye MSC20 Review (1x 18650 or 2x CR123/RCR123)
Olight M1X Striker (1x18650, 2xCR123)
Olight M20SX Javelot (18650 or 2x CR123)
Olight M2X-UT Javelot – Factory De-Dome (1x18650, 2xCR123)
Olight M3XS-UT Javelot – Super Thrower (3/4xCR123, 2x18650)
Olight S30 Baton (1x18650, 2xCR123)
Olight SxxR Series (S10R, S15R, S20R, S30R)
Olight SR96 Intimidator 5299lm!! (Proprietary battery)
Rustu R64S with 6x XM-L U2 Review (1-4x 18650)
Rustu R7 right-angle light - Essentials Review (1x14500/AA)
Streamlight Knucklehead Spot Review (rechargeable / 4xAA)
Streamlight Night Com UV Review (2xCR123)
Streamlight PolyTac 90 Review (2xCR123)
Streamlight ProTac HL3 rubber grip (3xCR123)
Streamlight Sidewinder Rescue (2xAA)
Streamlight Sidewinder Sportsman Review (2xAA)
Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II Review (1xCR123 / 1xAA / 1xAAA)
Streamlight Strion HPL (Proprietary cell)
Streamlight Waypoint Review (4xC-12V)
Streamlight Waypoint Rechargeable (built-in battery)
Surefire P2X Fury Intellibeam (2xCR123)
THORFIRE PF01 and PF02 (1xAAA and 2xAAA)
Thorfire VG10 (1x18650 or 2xCR123)
Thrunite Ti Firefly 0.04/60 (1xAAA)
UltraFire 9T6 (with 9 x XM-L) Review (2-3x 18650 or 26650)
UltraFire UF-T90 (2-4x18650)
V54 Custom Modified D25Cvn Ti V3 (1xIMR RCR123 only)
Xtar S1 ‘Search and Rescue’ Review (1/2/3 x 18650)




Please comment in the appropriate review thread as this thread is just for linking to the reviews themselves.

I hope you find them useful.


Below are links to any of my threads regarding test equipment or procedures:

DIY Integrating Sphere V1.0












 

 

 

​


----------



## subwoofer

Due to the momentous events in my life over the last few months, I cleared my test bench and kept it clear. I'm only now opening the doors again and do have a few irons in the fire. Once I have confirmation of any of the potential review candidates I'll post an update with 'Pending Reviews' in this post.


----------



## sidecross

subwoofer

Thank you, and I hope things are up and running on all cylinders.


----------



## warmurf

Your a Legend mate! Please try and fit in the occasional review where you can, we love your work

Best wishes.


----------



## djw479

I've enjoyed your reviews alot.

Any chance you'll be reviewing the MH40? Its the big dog in Nitecore's MH line, yet it seems overlooked amongst the EA4, EA8 and P25 fanfare. And those 3 lights are interesting within their own specs.

Nitecore has debuted many new lights in a short timeframe and perhaps they're is not interested in supplying MH40s for reviews, as it may _over-shadow(sic)_ the P25.


----------



## elloco999

Hi Subwoofer

First off, I've read several of your flashlight reviews now and have found them very clear useful! Thank you very much!

But the main reason I post is to mention to you that your Fenix HP11 review is not on your flashlights review list. (it is on your other reviews list, though...) Just thought you should know. You mentioned the HP11 in your HP25 review but I couldn't find it here. Luckily there's also a search function


----------



## subwoofer

elloco999, the reason is that when I started compiling my list of reviews, the flashlight reviews forum was for hand held flashlights only. Anything else, including headlamps needed to be put into a different forum.

This thread is a list of reviews in this forum (which now includes headlamps) with the newer reviews at the top. There is a link to the list of my 'other' reviews which mentions that it includes headlamps at the top - the HP11 is in that other list.


----------



## elloco999

, is my face red... It does indeed say so at the top of the topic. Hadn't even read that.

By the time I came to this thread, I'd been researching headlamps for a couple of hours already. Guess I wasn't really paying attention anymore. Forget I said something.


----------



## subwoofer

If you enjoyed my reviews, please remember to 'Like' me on Facebook


----------



## subwoofer

New categorisation added and a 'Specials' section which should be seeing some more content soon.


----------



## subwoofer

New sections added for SHOT SHOW Specials and Performance Reviews.


----------



## subwoofer

Several new reviews added in the latest reviews section - Olight, Steamlight, MAG-LITE, First-Light, NITECORE and HDS

New look index page with subsections.

Please feel free to give feedback, ask questions or comment.


----------



## sidecross

subwoofer said:


> Several new reviews added in the latest reviews section - Olight, Steamlight, MAG-LITE, First-Light, NITECORE and HDS
> 
> New look index page with subsections.
> 
> Please feel free to give feedback, ask questions or comment.



These are excellent reviews and I do look for when subwoofer outs up a new one.


----------



## subwoofer

Post 1 of this thread updated regarding the second round of the Photobucket Bomb due to go off at the end of 2018.


----------



## subwoofer

A further update regarding the Photobucket bomb. All reviews hosted on Tactical Reviews are now independent of photobucket, so will not lose their images (I use to host the images only on photobucket as a subscriber). Older CPF only reviews will lose the images when the bomb goes off at the end of the year.

More recent reviews posted on CPF have the images hosted on Tactical Reviews, so will be immune to the bomb.

If there are any particular reviews CPF members would like reposted on Tactical Reviews to maintain their images, please let me know?


----------

